# Triplesticks TifTuff Journal(MID TN)



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

June 17 of this year my wife wife and closed on a new construction. The home sits in front of 5 acres with a majority of the property being heavily wooded behind the home site. Before closing I opted to have the yard seeded with a generic contractors mixed to obtain a certificate of occupancy; knowing that 1. the seed wouldn't make it through the summer and 2. I wanted to take on the project myself. As a part of the deal, I negotiated with the builder to have the yard stripped and regraded with sifted topsoil when the time came.

 this is the yard after closing.

After researching, I found this forum and posted a question about what FESCUE I should try to plant since that seems to be the go to grass here in TN. A lot of options were given, but one post on that thread recommended a warm season grass due to the amount of sun the yard receives. That started a long process of research and phone calls that led me to choose TiffTuf bermuda.

Well, the time came and the work started. (regrettably I didn't document this week with pictures)I started weeks before by killing any and everything in the yard. After that, the new soil was brought in and regraded. I followed that up by dragging the yard with a drag mat behind my 4 wheeler to level/smooth as much as possible. The only disappointment I had is with the (sifted)topsoil, apparently it was sifted through a large sift as I spent a lot of time removing small stones from the yard.

Next up was installation of 12k sq ft of TiffTuf.
Side and rear first.





I know people will ask about the trees. This area receives a full day of sun with most ares registering 30-34 DLI. The lowest DLI area in the front is 25-29.


Next up is the front.



This thing sucks!


Two days post install late afternoon. Looking good considering this is the first sun its seen in 3 days.




I do plan on reel mowing, but I'm concerned with the slope on the side. I measured it digitally at 19* atits steepest. would that be too much for a reel?

Thanks for looking


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

After the yards first winter, I completed my first scalp today.


Weeds are a problem due to being advised to not apply per emergent first year. I have Celsius and certainty on the way to spot treat this summer. First round of fert going down Wednesday before the forecasted precipitation. Looking forward to my first full summer.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice piece of property! How many square feet received the tif tuff sod?

What kind of reel are you planning on maintaining with?


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm also wondering about the area. Did you consider having irrigation installed before the sod? A big expense, obviously, but would have been a convenient time for it.


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

Two_Rivers said:


> Nice piece of property! How many square feet received the tif tuff sod?
> 
> What kind of reel are you planning on maintaining with?


I have a 25" California Trimmer for 12000 sq ft


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

Ben S said:


> I'm also wondering about the area. Did you consider having irrigation installed before the sod? A big expense, obviously, but would have been a convenient time for it.


I did not install irrigation mostly due to cost


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

Fert has arrived, ready to go down tomorrow.


Getting some good green around the edges already.


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

Did some spot leveling today after a cut at 3/4" with the California Trimmer. Did today's spots with all purpose sand. I did find a local source for USGA grade top dress fine sand for $16 a ton. I'm not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger on that project yet. Any who, she's progressing nicely I think.


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

It's amazing what rain, fert and some warmer weather will do. We are about to take off here.


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm really happy with the yards prgress, especially considering our coolish weather this spring. I've been mowing at 7/16" thus far and planning on keeping it 9/16 or 3/4 this summer. I have noticed "spider webs" , I'm thinking the l temps and rain we've had have been good for fungus. I'm off to research fungicides now.


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

Hit the yard with Propiconazole today. Hopefully it'll take care of my little flare up


----------

